# Lonely pigeon needs mate.



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

"One Eye Jack" is now approximately 3 months old. He has been hand raised since he was one week old. He has thrived, is flying beautifully and is healthy in every way. Unfortunately he can never be released as he has only one eye, has no fear of humans or dogs.

Jack is very happy as long as he is out of his cage, riding around on my shoulder and flying about the house. He is absolutely miserable when he is returned to his cage. He paces back and forth and bangs himself agains the cage door trying to be free. The only way to quiet him is to put him in total darkness.

I believe a solution would be to find him a mate. But before I can proceed with attempting to adopt another injured unreleasable bird I need to determine his/her sex. I want to make sure I adopt the right bird to keep eachother company.

Is there any definitive way to determine his/her sex at this point??????

Thanks in advance for your imput.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Usually the males are quite noisy, and dance alot and are territorial. They start showing their personalities at around 2 months of age, as I have noticed with my babies.

Hens are more quiet and if they roo-koo, it is higher pitched. If they dance or roo-koo it's usually to attract attention, not to show who's boss.

There are exceptions to the rule, but this is the usual.

Does any of this behavior sound familiar?


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

The only other way is to go thru a vet and have them draw some blood and send it out. Where abouts are you at anyways?


Cindy


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

I am in Las Vegas, Nevada.

Jack roo-koo's very little. I don't know what you mean by dancing. He does have a personality. He really get's mad when you put him back in the cage. He will peck at me with ferocity, but he is as sweet as can be when he is out. He prefers to ride on my shoulder with his little head against my face rather than flying. He loves a bath in the kitchen sink and will eat from my hand whenever I offer food. 

If Jack is a female will she eventually lay eggs. Or do pigeons only lay eggs after mating.???


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

If Jack is a she, and she thinks of you as her mate, she most likely will lay eggs. No, you don't have to mate with her........... They aren't like chickens in that they lay eggs just because.........they DO have to have a significant other, but the actual act of mating doesn't have to take place. All they have to be is "in love".............


----------



## Widgy Lover (Jul 24, 2008)

I am in Vegas too..I found out my pigeon was a girl because she laid an egg..I had always thought she was a boy till then! She laid her first egg at 6 months, but of course it didn't hatch! She laid 2 more recently (she's about 8 months old now), which I will have to remove this next week before they rot. She sits on them just waiting..and waiting..and waiting! Hmm..ok, so does this mean I'm her mate?!?! *gasp* I thought we were just cuddling!!!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Widgy Lover said:


> I am in Vegas too..I found out my pigeon was a girl because she laid an egg..I had always thought she was a boy till then! She laid her first egg at 6 months, but of course it didn't hatch! She laid 2 more recently (she's about 8 months old now), which I will have to remove this next week before they rot. She sits on them just waiting..and waiting..and waiting!* Hmm..ok, so does this mean I'm her mate?!?! **gasp* I thought we were just cuddling!!!!


Hello Widgy Lover

Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

Yep, you are. Please get some plastic dummy eggs for her and allow her to incubate them as long as possible, it will help her regain her calcium reserves and prepare for the next round. If you remove them it will just start the whole process over again.


----------

